# Newspaper Article Question



## sportsdude (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey.
I've been reading many newspaper articles lately, and I have a question about something. Why are certain words parenthesized in quotes of people who are interviewed? Does it mean that they didn't say that word and it is implied?


----------



## Lupin3 (Sep 11, 2004)

A paranthetical within a quote _should_ represent an actual paranthetical comment within the quote.  Editorial additions or modifications within a quote should be made inside brackets ([]).  Sometimes an editor or writer will add comments or words in brackets to clarify references or meaning.


----------



## Spudley (Sep 12, 2004)

Most commonly you'll see square brackets [like this] - I think that's what you're referring to, right?

When you see this, it means the quoted text has been edited so that it makes more sense - They may only have quoted part of what was said, but that part didn't actually mention the subject.

For example, the part being quoted may have said "...he will win the match", so the article could replace "he" with the name of the sportsman, in brackets, to make it clear who was being talked about.


----------

